# INIBICO Black Bassleri Eggs!!!



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Whoa Whoa! From my newly acquired 1.1 pair! I should have figured something was up since the suspected male wouldn't leave the cocohut!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

happy new year to YOU!!!
Nicely done


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

They look pretty fertile. Don't let them dry out. 

Congrats!

Where did you get the pair from?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

pl259 said:


> They look pretty fertile. Don't let them dry out.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Where did you get the pair from?


Thanks, yeah, I went away to Oklahoma and boom, they breed! Still haven't heard calling...

I got the pair from Mike C. in NJ (Aquamac). They were probable pair. Pretty psyched.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome and congrats!


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations Ray. I bet it was because of who looked after them while you were away .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet Ray!! good to see more people working with those guys.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats! Those are really cool, interesting looking eggs.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Crazy kids are at it again! I managed to snap a quick picture of the male guarding the clutch in one of the larger broms.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

That's a lot of eggs Ray.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Darn right, let's hope they are in good form!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

You know, Ray, if you are having a hard time looking after all of those eggs, I could probably help you out  ....


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

And they are at it again...


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

That could be a write-the-caption competition photo.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

And froglet coming oow...


----------



## decev (Dec 3, 2009)

Holy cow that guy can carry a lot of tadpoles.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, and he had already deposited half the clutch!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice Ray,

I just tried to get a shot of mine carrying around a dozen or so tads, but he was too fast for me and the camera.....

Now I hope the bugger deposits for me....since I didnt have a pond set up in that tank and they hid this clutch from me so well. 

LOL...is was the male I was considering for you btw....hum....

S


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice! The male pictured deposited about half the clutch in the water feature and the rest in 8oz cups in the tank. Funny enough, he refused to deposit in any of the smaller 4oz cups, only in the larger ones.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Damn Ray you are the man.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Action shot


----------

